# troy bilt tb 20cs



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hard starting, but when it starts it runs good for only a few minutes then dies.Rebuilt carb about a month ago.Today I took carb apart and the screen was really dirty so cleaned it.Started fine and after a few minutes died again and I took the carb apart again,the screen was dirty.What is the best way to clean the screeen and carb so this does not happen again? why is this so hard to start.Took spark plug out and it was dry.If I adjust the carb (Hi side ), I am out about 4-6 full turns .;Isn't that to much?
Once again your comments are well taken and very much appreciated.The carb is a Walbro 3028 wt 827A.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have crap in the tank?? Usually initial adjustment is 1-1/2 turns from seated. I asume you also cleaned the carb? Brake cleaner workes good to clean the carb.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there a fuel filter on the intake line, it may have fallen off and rolling around in the tank


----------

